# Merry Christmas



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

A merry Christmas and a happy new year to you all


Mike Baldwin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Only Corrie fans will get it (damn, thats me out of the closet) :roll: 

pete.


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

Has he got a bunch of cheap red undies to sell? :?:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Okay, what planet are you lot on….it’s nowhere near Christmas but I have heard that name before (Mike Baldwin)

Pete, what have you been doing in the closet looking for corries (whatever they are) something you brought back from you holidays I suppose..new type of ski’s maybe???

Bb695, you have really lost me now, oh wait a minute perhaps that is what Pete was looking for in the closet..are they called corries by chance.

MHS…Rob


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Is that you Alma? 8O


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I dont think it's funny that you??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
regards ????????


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I'm obvoiusly missing something here.. :? 8O :? 

Pete any room in that closet :lol: 8O :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yep,

you're definately missing something Rob :lol: :lol: :lol: 

like I said, you're obviously not a corrie fan.

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete, I think. I'm a curry fan does that help.... 8O :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

LOL,

Gotta put you out of your misery.

Mike Baldwin, Coronation Street, Alzheimers Disease - use the power of google for an explanation.

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Doh!!!

Still made me laugh because I had no idea what you lot were on about.

Do people still watch this then.........I stopped when my parents decided it was getting to hot and steamy, Ena Sharples now there was a sexy lady..ooo that hair net. :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------

